

Dear Apple: Fix the App Store with a Measure of Credibility - andrewljohnson
http://www.andrewljohnson.com/article/Fixing%20the%20App%20Store%20with%20Measure%20of%20Credibility

======
makecheck
I'm reminded of programming, and how code comments don't always describe what
the code does. Trying something really is often the _only_ way to know if it
does what you want.

So perhaps Apple should have a "try" feature: to download something you have
to "pay" for it, but you have a short grace period (say, 10 minutes) in which
to decide to completely "scrap" the application. If you scrap it, you aren't
charged for it, and you can never use it again. This allows people to never be
fooled into paying for something they discover they don't like.

~~~
smokey_the_bear
That would solve a lot of problems. Now developers typically make a free
version of their app, but Apple restricts how those can be used. They can't
have grayed out buttons representing features available in the pay app, and
can't be time limited. It can be hard to feature limit it and still have the
free app be neat.

Our app has an offline data store of maps on the phone, so it's additionally
painful that when people 'upgrade' to the pay app, they have to redownload all
their data.

